# Why are superchargers not more common?



## 1967pontiac400 (Dec 10, 2020)

Coming from the LS world now to Pontiac blocks, why are superchargers not more popular as a power adder for these engines? If you look at power adders from the big vendors (opgi, ames, butler) none of them sell twin screw type superchargers, is that just a waste of money compared to heads, cam, roller rockers for these engines?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1967pontiac400 said:


> Coming from the LS world now to Pontiac blocks, why are superchargers not more popular as a power adder for these engines? If you look at power adders from the big vendors (opgi, ames, butler) none of them sell twin screw type superchargers, is that just a waste of money compared to heads, cam, roller rockers for these engines?


I've seen a few. Since the manifold is really the issue, it's not too hard to do. As I recall, Weiand and Edelbrock had/ have setups. Back in the day, they were super common on drag stuff, but Pontiac engines went away long before all of the new companies came out, so they never bothered to make them. Now the turbo style is more popular than the roots (with the younger gen), so it's just supply and demand.

35 years ago the roads were filled with equal amounts of Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds engines, but as of the 80's Chevy engines took over GM vehicles.

I would sneak a B&M blower under my hood in a minute, but most people looking for that power now, would likely just buy a blown Chevy engine, right from GM. This is just my opinion... I looked, too.

It's also pretty easy to make tremendous power with a Pontiac engine, so there's less of a demand for supplements, I guess.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

I’ve wondered the same thing. “Back in the day” the only blower option was the GMC 4-71/6-71 or variants. It was a RADICAL option, since these were designed for trucks a just didn’t fit cars. Hole in the hood, Gilmer belt drive, race gas, poor drivability, magneto ignition, big $, etc. And you can’t really put boost on top of 10.75 compression. 

In today’s world with low-profile blowers, fuel injection, and readily available ribbed-belt drive systems, it seems like a natural. All that’s missing is a bolt-on manifold. And with mid- to late-70’s compression ratios in the 7.5-8 range, it should be bolt-on-and-go! And HEI should light the fire just fine.


----------



## 1967pontiac400 (Dec 10, 2020)

Fair enough! I did not think about compression ratios here. 

It's funny, with a 6th gen Camaro being my last fun car the options for that were limitless. Turbo kits, several brands of twin-screw superchargers, flex fuel kits, etc. 

What were your guys first power upgrades on these pontiac blocks? What's the weakest point where an upgrade makes the biggest difference? For example when I used to have a Subaru WRX, the downpipe plugged up the turbo outlet and replacing that with a gentle re-tune totally changed the car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1967pontiac400 said:


> Fair enough! I did not think about compression ratios here.
> 
> It's funny, with a 6th gen Camaro being my last fun car the options for that were limitless. Turbo kits, several brands of twin-screw superchargers, flex fuel kits, etc.
> 
> What were your guys first power upgrades on these pontiac blocks? What's the weakest point where an upgrade makes the biggest difference? For example when I used to have a Subaru WRX, the downpipe plugged up the turbo outlet and replacing that with a gentle re-tune totally changed the car.


A healthy Pontiac engine with a hot coil, a bigger plug gap, 8.8 wires, a 750 cfm carb, K&N filter, and headers with duals, should roast the tires and pin you to the seat at all times. If you convert to a roller cam, roller rockers, aluminum radiator and water pump, you'll also run super cool and increase the longevity and reliability of the car.

Other than that, try to use 3.36 gears for fun and drivability.


----------

